# Gute Match-Rute in 3,90



## Bernhard* (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Was könnt ihr mir an guten Match-Ruten in 3,90m empfehlen? Die Rute sollte schon was ordentliches sein, muss aber auch nicht übertrieben teuer sein.

Insbesondere sollte sie nicht zu "schwabbelig" sein und nicht zu schwer!

Danke im Voraus!
burn


----------



## guetselman (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

schau Dir doch mal die "Triana Ping Match" an... wiegt so gut wie nix und gibts auch in 3,90m für ca 89 Euronen...

Ich habe die in 4,20 und finde die einfach nur :l 

Petri
Guetselman


----------



## Beggersche (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Hab mir kürzlich eine handgefertigte BYRON INTEGRA Competition 390 IM8-X gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Rute ist wirklich sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, angenehm leicht, perfekt ausbalanciert und überhaupt nicht "schwabbelig". Byron.at vertickt sie für 189 EUR, ich hab sie für knapp 50 EUR in eBay ersteigert. Echtes Schnäppchen!!! Klick mal hier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@Beggersche
Sag mal bitte was dazu für wie stark Du sie einschätzt. Meiner Meinung nach müßte die schon ein wenig stärker & kräftiger sein aber man kann sich auch täuschen. Für mich (u.a.?) ist das immer ziemlich wichtig im Hinblick auf Karpfen & Co.  #h


----------



## Beggersche (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@AngelDet: Was genau meinst Du mit "stärker & kräftiger"? Das WG wird mit 4 - 20g angegeben. Die Rute besteht aus einem IM-8X Kohlefasermaterial mit einer doppelten Wicklung und macht auf mich einen wirklich sehr stabilen Eindruck. Ob Du damit einen 40pfündigen Karpfen landen kannst, hab ich noch nicht probiert. Der Drill einer kampfstarken 8pfündigen Forelle hat jedenfalls riesig Spass gemacht und war was das Gerät angeht absolut unkritisch. Es ist halt eine typische Matchrute mit (schneller) Spitzenaktion.


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Wenn Du etwas stärkeres suchst, so bis 35Gr WG, dann solltest Dir mal die Ruten ansehen, die als "Float-Ruten" bezeichnet werden...

Vorteile bestehen unter anderem in den an diesen Ruten montierten größeren Ringen, so daß man auch ohne Probleme Posenstopper einsetzen kann. Ich habe mich beim Ansitzangeln in solche Ruten echt "verliebt" und fische sie sehr gerne.


----------



## DerStipper (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56739&item=7160429185&tc=photo
hier nen Link zu soner Byron


----------



## Beggersche (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Jo, die 4,20m-Version. burn77 suchte aber eine mit 3,90m. Hab die aber schon länger nicht mehr in eBay entdeckt.


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Stimmt! 3,90 sollt es sein, da ich Match-Ruten in 4,30 und 4,50 und ne Bolo in 6 m schon hab....

Vorschläge?


----------



## sunny (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du etwas stärkeres suchst, so bis 35Gr WG, dann solltest Dir mal die Ruten ansehen, die als "Float-Ruten" bezeichnet werden...




Jau, habe mich auch schon mal mit dieser Rutenart beschäftigt. Machen einen sehr funktionellen Eindruck, gefischt habe ich sie aber noch nicht. 

Hatte die von Mosella in den der Hand. Welche fischt du denn bzw. welche kannst empfehlen? 

sunny #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Ich fischte mal eine Sänger Master Edition Float, geniales Teil, bis ich die Sprortex "Trout Fix" in die Finger bekam (neues Modell heißt "Exclusive Trout"), seitdem nur noch die! Ist eigentlich als "Forellenrute" konzipiert und gibts in 3,65m, 3,95m und 4,25m, Wurfgewicht ist mit 30 Gramm angegeben und die schafft sie auch!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Was ich für Match + Float + u.a.Posenruten wichtig finde, ist ein starkes Rückgrat und eine Spitzenaktion der Rute im Verhältnis der alten DAM-Aktion 4.0 oder 4.5  #h 
Dabei ist es auch gleich, ob ich eine Ukelei-Rute für dünnste Haken+Schnüre mit Vollkohlefaserspitze habe oder eine Karpfen-taugliche mit fast Spinnrutenspitze für die Nummer mit ~20er Vorfächern.

Wenn Ruten sehr weich und halbparabol oder "schlimmer" sind - typische Forellenruten - mag ich das nicht weil die keine Reserven mehr haben und die Führungsqualitäten sehr schlecht sind. 
Das mein ich mit: soll "stärker & kräftiger" sein. 
Ich habe eine ältere Sportex Rute 3,90m - Vorläufer der Three Light meine ich - und auch mir mal die toll beworbene Cormoran Speciland PowerFloat 10-50g 4,20m schicken lassen, beides für mich viel zu weiche und parabole Ruten. Wenn eine Rute mit -50g beworben wird erwartet man dich eigentlich schon ein bischen Härte der Rute.  ;+ 

Meine DAM Seahawk 4,20m (Vormodell der E-motion) und die Ulli-Dulli Deltafisching 4,20m erfüllen meine Anforderungen an eine Rute mit ordentlichem straffen Rückgrat. Damit angelt man ja nun nicht gezielt auf 40-Pfünder  und so häufig gehen die nun auch nicht an das Kleinköderzeug, aber die ordentlichen Satzkarpfen und ihre großen Brüder hat man schon mal dran und ein fitter 10-Pfünder an der (straffen) Match ist ein Supererlebnis.  #6 
Fürs Angeln mit Laufposen und Schnurstoppern überlege ich eher mal die Umberingung als daß ich mich auf eine "Weich-Float" einlasse.  :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@AgelDet:
Da hast Du recht, aber die Sportex "Exclusive Trout" fischt sich wirklich traumhaft, bei Führung von Pose oder auch Sbirolino absolute Spitzenaktion, die beim Drill in eine "Alte DAM 3,5 Aktion" übergeht, also Reserve ohne Gnade und unglaublich Anhiebschnell, Habe mir jetzt noch ne "Three Light" bestellt, die soll noch schneller sein, leider kann hier kaum jemand was dazu sagen, bei Sportex fischen die meisten hier vermutlich eher Spinnruten...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@Steffen60431
Deine Sportex'e sind ja auch ein büschen teuer!  |supergri 
Gut zu wissen daß einige auch mehr ordentliches Rückgrat haben  #6 , aber Sportex hat ja erst in letzter Zeit die Palette ausgebaut und die Medium ist wohl auch recht neu.


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Nochmal@ AngelDet:
Diese heutzutage übliche "Forellenruten" sind in meinen Augen auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, die gehen auch nicht an mich, aber SPORTEX ist da doch eher "klassisch" eingestellt und das gefällt mir an deren Grund und Posenruten doch sehr, da ich beim Ansitz oder "Pirschangeln" mit Pose doch eher "altmodisch" bin


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Klar sind die etwas teurer, aber dafür sind es ingesamt nur 3 Stück (wobei die letztere ja erst bestellt ist...) ich habe hier noch eine Matchrute von "UlliDulli", schlecht ist die in KEINSTER WEISE, aber die Sportex "Exclusive Match" habe ich geschenkt bekommen und war schlichtweg begeistert, und irgendwie fische ich nur diese noch, die "Delta Fishing" steht nur noch in der Ecke...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Jupp, Sportex hat da echt maximal was drauf an sich unvereinbare Eigenschaften (z.B. Kraft contra Gewicht) unter einen Hut zu bringen #6


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

So, jetzt kenn ich mich bei den Float-Ruten auch aus. )

Für unsere Verhältnisse (Weissfisch und Äsche - Trotting und fischen mit der Wathose) ist mir ne Match aber doch lieber. Und wenn dann wirklich mal ne Barbe rangeht, dann werd ich der Dame schon Herr.

Habt ihr diesbezüglich noch Innovationen für mich ggf. auch wo man "die Rute" günsig herbekommt?

merci
burn


----------



## lector (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Ich fische die Browning Syntec in 3,90  :l


----------



## Warius (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

Ich hab noch ne Matchrute in 3,90m von Garbolino rumstehen, hat mal was bei 160 D-Mark gekostet, ein feines Rütchen!! Man muss sich schon anstrengen, um die überhaupt in der Hand zu spüren... :m


----------



## Pernod (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@Warius

Welche hast du denn?
Die Garbolino Gunstick?


----------



## Warius (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> @Warius
> 
> Welche hast du denn?
> Die Garbolino Gunstick?



Müsste die Gunstick sein....ist Teilweise blau abgesetzt.....


----------



## Pernod (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gute Match-Rute in 3,90*

@Warius

Die hab ich mir auch mal gekauft.Geiles Teil.


----------

